# Have you seen these idiots



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

These retards are not doing us any favors. :withstupid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rVSQoML ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

WTF Thanks guys :bop:


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

They need a cell next to Jeff Foiles!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

wow!


----------



## webfootwacker (Jan 1, 2010)

What a couple of Arkansas peckerheads!!!.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wonder if those fools know what it feels like to get hit with a stunn gun?! Seriously?! Like to bend that ding dong over and with him right on his taint with that thing! In this day and age, who does that crap?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Abd they get mad when people don't treat them like adults.......................... uke:


----------



## thedeerhunter1982 (Apr 7, 2011)

i think the wires might be crossed in there heads. maybe them and jeff can wear orange jumpsuits and stand in meal line together. :eyeroll:


----------



## printer (Dec 13, 2009)

Fools give hunters a bad name


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sad, pathetic, and sadistic.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

As stupid as this was, I admit I did chuckle at first. If the guy had stopped at one zap it would have possibly remained mildly amusing. After about 10 seconds though, it did shift to "I'm a ******" mode. I can think of worse things however. Like some of the fighting amongst ourselves or worse yet, the slanderous post that was recently locked by the moderator here. We need to be careful about things like that. They hurt our image far more than some college prank mentality video. Not chewing on anyone, just trying to keep things in perspective. Stubble up and shoot straight my friends! :beer:


----------

